# flora base?



## Ghostface (May 18, 2006)

Hi TPT,
Has any one used Red Sea FloraBase before? The local pet store just bought some in and I was wondering if it was any good.

Thanks Ghost


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Its good stuff, and what I've been using.

Its basically ADA AS without the name or so I've heard. Supposedly its very similar. Having not had any to compare it to yet I can't say for sure, but for not having to pay shipping its worth it at around $20 a bag.

-Andrew


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Ghostface said:


> Hi TPT,
> Has any one used Red Sea FloraBase before? The local pet store just bought some in and I was wondering if it was any good.
> 
> Thanks Ghost


You may want to check out this interesting review:
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/04/substrates-for-planted-aquarium.html
before you make your decision. According to this review Red Sea FloraBase is a substrate to avoid. for the following reason.

*"Substrates to Avoid

Red Sea FloraBase

I almost bought this planted aquarium substrate as it was attractive and not too expensive. However, I looked up other's thoughts online and found out that although it is a great planted aquarium substrate for the first year or so, it requires replacing (it even says so on the label). Otherwise the granules, shaped similarly to ADA Aquasoil granules, will begin to lose their shape and "melt" into mush. This can be disastrous. Coupled with the fact that changing the substrate in an established tank is all but impossible without totally destroying it, this planted aquarium substrate is one to avoid unless you tear down your aquariums every year." *


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the whole mush thing, hasn't happened in my 55g after two years nor in the 10g which will be a year old in April. You should have some MTS in your tank to keep the substrate airated and help the smaller dusty particles to fall deeper into the substrate and the larger ones to rise to the top.

Maybe this person got a bad bag?
-Andrew

PS. Homer this person is also saying that mud turns to mud as for laterite:icon_roll Didn't read the rest though..


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> I wouldn't worry about the whole mush thing, hasn't happened in my 55g after two years nor in the 10g which will be a year old in April. You should have some MTS in your tank to keep the substrate airated and help the smaller dusty particles to fall deeper into the substrate and the larger ones to rise to the top.
> 
> Maybe this person got a bad bag?
> -Andrew
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experiences about this Fish Newb. It's always good to hear from someone who has first hand experience with this stuff. Lol, especially since I ordered some to test drive and see how it compares to ADA Aquasoil II, SMS, Fluorite, Schultz Aquatic Soil, and Eco-Complete.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I would expect it to be next to the best after ADA AS. Its VERY similar, and at one time I heard that someone said they where made next to each other at some factory somewhere, no idea if that was true though.

I like it better than fluorite, thats just me though.

-Andrew

There is a pile of flourite in the lot next door to me:icon_roll


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

A LFS has some in two tanks. One is all "Mushy" and one that seem fairly new. A worker there said the "mushy" one has been setup for about a year. He then demonstrate how soft it is by pinching it with his fingers. It turns to dust.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here was Red Sea's response today to my questions and concerns about it:
"Hello.
Its true it does turn into mud on the bottom not the top. Its takes a year or 2. After 6 months you have to start adding root nutrient supplements to the flora base. Thank you and have a good day.

pinky"

I decided I am switching it to the eco tomorrow and not looking back.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

ShortFin said:


> A LFS has some in two tanks. One is all "Mushy" and one that seem fairly new. A worker there said the "mushy" one has been setup for about a year. He then demonstrate how soft it is by pinching it with his fingers. It turns to dust.


How did the plants hold out for the year that your LFS had them in the tank and what condition are the plants in in the tank with the mushy Flora Base? 

Many members claim to grow monsterous cryptocornes and swords with nothing more than inert gravel and good water column fertilization, so if the stuff turns mushy and you gradually add a good grained sand or gravel or even something like Schultz Aquatic soil combined with good water column fertilization, how much harm would the mush do, other than possibly cloud your water, which you could easily remedy with increased water changes, and a good filter. If the mush is contained using a good grained sand, gravel, or schultz aquatic soil and combines with natural mulm, how bad can it be and it may not be necessary to tear down the tank. I guess it is probably one of those things someone has to prepare for in advance to avoid problems, otherwise just spend more on another substrate not prone to this if taking advance action is too much trouble.

waterfaller1: Thanks for that information. And I believe that you made a good choice with the Eco-Complete. It is a proven substrate with a good track record and not as controversial as Flora Base.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

It wasn't a display tank. It was a holding tank with no circulation containing crypts for sale still in pots. Besides the fact that they were all cover with floral base 'dust', they seem to be doing okay. No signs of flourishing or melting.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Here is a picture from my 55g this is two+ years of it in the tank. It was supposed to be a picture of the shrimp, but decided to focus more on the FB.










-Andrew


----------



## Ghostface (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, 
I got too excited and bought 11 bags before reading your replies. I am not sure if I should use it and take the chance. Or sell it back to the local pet store and buy the eco complete. It seems to me that the eco is a lot safer for the long run. Plus I am putting some discus in the tank and I don't think the FB will work if it goes muddy. If the local pet shop doesn't take it back then I will probably use it. I will keep you posted.

Thanks Ghost


----------



## aesthetics808 (Dec 29, 2002)

mine went muddy after a year but brfore it did it worked great.it lowers the ph a bit and softens the water because of the peat content just like the ada aqua soil.now i use it a mix of 25% flora base and 75% flourite and have no problems.it doesnt lower the ph as much with a mix as expected.


----------



## Ghostface (May 18, 2006)

What do you think about using FB underneath the eco?


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

read the "fine print" on a bag at the lfs the other day. red sea says that florabase is ideally suited (or some such) for undergravel filtration. why would they recommend ug, if they know it turns into mud (particularly the bottom layers)? it does say that it should be replaced yearly--that's enough for me to not use it.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Lol, I wonder if this stuff is collected from the same fields in Japan as Aquasoil(looks the same) but processed differently resulting in its self destruct in a year. The bag of Red Sea FloraBase says that it is "made in Japan by Hirose Company for Red Sea Pharm Ltd."


----------



## Ghostface (May 18, 2006)

I finally decided to go with the eco. The local pet store will exchange it for me. I think I just save myself some aggravation . Thanks for all the info:thumbsup: .

Ghost


----------



## bluefloodlight (Feb 20, 2009)

*Florabase Dust*

I'm new to planting and just put florabase into a new tank. Now everything in the tank is covered with dust - rocks, wood, even the poor black neons I'm using to cycle the tank are coated with dust! The slightest movement creates a dust storm. Even the water surface has a thin film of dust after 24 hours of a hugh aquaclear filter churning away. 

It's a 30 gallon tank with no undergravel filter and no plants yet. Will this pass? Am I doing something wrong? Its been more than 24 hours, with no end of dust in sight.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

bluefloodlight said:


> I'm new to planting and just put florabase into a new tank. Now everything in the tank is covered with dust - rocks, wood, even the poor black neons I'm using to cycle the tank are coated with dust! The slightest movement creates a dust storm. Even the water surface has a thin film of dust after 24 hours of a hugh aquaclear filter churning away.
> 
> It's a 30 gallon tank with no undergravel filter and no plants yet. Will this pass? Am I doing something wrong? Its been more than 24 hours, with no end of dust in sight.


Are the actual flora base granules turning to mush. If so, you probably got a bad bag and I would see about getting a refund or exchange. I have no experience with this stuff, but some who have like AHill state that it does not turn to mush. The supplier says that it needs to be replaced every year as it will break down. Even if that is true, the stuff should not already be breaking down on you right off the bat.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow - who the heck wants to replace their substrate every year?????


----------



## bluefloodlight (Feb 20, 2009)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Are the actual flora base granules turning to mush. If so, you probably got a bad bag and I would see about getting a refund or exchange. I have no experience with this stuff, but some who have like AHill state that it does not turn to mush. The supplier says that it needs to be replaced every year as it will break down. Even if that is true, the stuff should not already be breaking down on you right off the bat.


No mush - the little granules are retaining their shape - but the dust is a nuisance. I have to constantly dust it off the leaves. And, strangely, it seems to adhere to my black neons but not my other fish.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Did you pour the substrate into the water, or did you put the substrate in first, and then fill it up?


----------



## shaunpark (Jan 26, 2009)

i bought floura base and regret it immensely


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

I have florabase and it still has broken down yet. It is not as good as aquasoil, but these clay type won't do good in the long term if you rescape too much.
do waterchnages to clear the dust.It shouldnt be this dusty unless you dumped it in while there was water.


----------



## bluefloodlight (Feb 20, 2009)

I put the Florabase in first and then added water.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have flora base that is around 2 years old. I mixed it with some gravel about a year ago and it is now starting to turn into mush. It’s not too bad b/c it goes to the bottom but when I move a plant around there is a bunch of dust that needs to be vacuumed out immediately.

I am waiting till I move to get the it swapped out as I will most likely break down the tank.


----------



## Sparky007 (May 30, 2011)

Wouldn't the mush under a cap be almost like having mineralized top soil in there?


----------



## Drowki (May 8, 2012)

honestly, i like this soil. I had it up for over a year now. 
It has softened, but they still all have the shapes and what have you. 

I have eco complete in my other tank, and I hate it. The cories whiskers are getting short. I am adding some of this substrate to the mix basically on the two side. 

My plants are thriving in this substrate!


----------

